# New Pygmy Buckling Lethargic



## Willow2009 (Jul 27, 2011)

So we are extremely new to keeping goats and I have no idea what to do at the moment . 

We picked up two three month old pygmy bucklings on Saturday . So far they've been doing very well , active , eating and drinking well , urinating and pooping normal (nothing runny or off, just proper dark little balls) . They are staying at my dads , twenty minutes away from where we live , so technically they are his goats but I'm doing a lot of the care . When we came by today to check on them and do some things around the yard I noticed one of the bucklings was acting a little off . He just seemed kind of lethargic . We were there about an hour and he was drinking and eating , got up a few times but for the most part he was just laying around which isn't typical of him . He just looks depressed and sluggish .  His brother is acting like his usual self . I talked to my father and he said they were both fine this morning . Apparently he's still acting a bit lazy but is eating and drinking still . 

What could cause the lethargy ?  

I obviously can't monitor him myself as closely as I'd like but I have my father watching him closely . I'm going back to check on him tonight and I'll take his temp then . Not sure what to do . 


I was planning on deworming them tomorrow , should I still ?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 28, 2011)

How is he doing today??


temp is a very good idea. if it is above 103.5 I would consider antibiotics. 

Worming is not a bad idea either, but did you consider coccidiosis as a problem?  That requires a different kind of medicine. Worms and coccidiosis can be checked for at the vets office with a fecal test. 


Have you considered a stomach ache/ bloat? Does his tummy feel slushy or look more rounded than the other baby?  This can be a sign of eating the wrong kinds of food, a worm load or coccidiosis, or overeating disease.

Overeating disease is actually a bacteria and that is one of the things that baby goats get vaccinated for. Did he have CD&T vaccinations?


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 28, 2011)

They're only three months old and they've been taken from the only environment that they know.  I would think that there would be an expected time adjustment.  Since they are eating/drinking/pooping normally, personally I wouldn't be concerned. 
Should there be a change with that, then I would consider intervention.
As far as worming, could you contact the former owner and ask if that was done?  You could worm them prophylactically if unsure, but a fecal exam would confirm whether or not it is necessary.  If that's not an option and you can't ask the former owner, then worm them to put your mind at ease.

Good luck and enjoy them and welcome.


----------



## NDgal (Jul 28, 2011)

When goats are "off" the first things you should do are 1) take the temp (should be in the 102-103 range) 2) check the gums and eyelids for color. Should be a healthy pink. 3) look for signs of bloat/cud chewing. 
Do you know if these goats were wormed?


----------



## elevan (Jul 28, 2011)

What are the environmental temps where you are at??  If he was fine in the morning and sluggish in the afternoon it could be that the heat of the day is getting to him.

My goats are all sluggish during the afternoons lately and I KNOW it's due to this everlasting heat that won't give us a break!

Take his temp...maybe take a poo sample for a fecal check...add electrolytes into his water...or just monitor and see if he improves during the "cooler" portions of the day.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 28, 2011)

A 3mo old recently shipped kid is a perfect candidate for coccidiosis..  It may be subacute, which means you won't necessarily see nasty black scours or anything like that -- but that doesn't mean it's not there.  You could take a fecal sample to the vet to be tested, but if it were me, I'd probably save that money and just go ahead and start him on a course of dimethox.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 28, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> A 3mo old recently shipped kid is a perfect candidate for coccidiosis..  It may be subacute, which means you won't necessarily see nasty black scours or anything like that -- but that doesn't mean it's not there.  You could take a fecal sample to the vet to be tested, but if it were me, I'd probably save that money and just go ahead and start him on a course of dimethox.


X2


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 28, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> cmjust0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3

We also put our new goats on an antibiotic when they come home.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 28, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> cmjust0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x4- though a fecal isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Willow2009 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replies . 

They've not been vaccinated or dewormed , nor had their hooves trimmed which was desperately needed . 

It's been the hottest it's been this year hear but that's about 80 . 

He's not much better today but not any worse either . Although he did have a bit of eye gunk in his left eye . 
Still eating , drinking and pooping normally . Gums and eye lids look healthy . He's still moving around but is sluggish and a little out of it . His brother is acting totally normal and I should add he was the spunkier of the two before this which is why I'm so concerned . His temp was high 104.9 last night , and 104.6 today , I dosed him with some aspirin . He wants to lay out in the sun but I've been trying to keep him in the shade the best I can . 

I can't get to a vet to get a fecal done . 

Can you use Invermecin at the same time with Sulfathimenthoxine ? For treating worms and Coccidia  ?

Or with the fever and eye goop (not excessive but a bit of greeny crusty stuff) be a indication of infection ? How would I treat that .


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 28, 2011)

Willow2009 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies .
> 
> They've not been vaccinated or dewormed , nor had their hooves trimmed which was desperately needed .
> 
> ...


Yes you can use ivermec and Sulfadimethoxine  at the same time.   As far as the infection question.....   A temp of 105 is when I start to get concerned, the Sulfadimethoxine  properly dosed will work for the cocci and the slight respiratory infection.   What  type of  Sulfadimethoxine do you have?  I prefer the 40% liquid, or mixing the powder to get to a 40%, then drench it.  You can find dosages on the meds list on my blog.


----------



## NDgal (Jul 28, 2011)

If you're dealing with a high temp I'd focus on a possible infection and start him on either Pen G or Oxytet (Biomycin.) A cocci load generally doesn't come with fever.


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 29, 2011)

Willow2009 said:
			
		

> Can you use Invermecin at the same time with Sulfathimenthoxine ? For treating worms and Coccidia  ?
> 
> Or with the fever and eye goop (not excessive but a bit of greeny crusty stuff) be a indication of infection ? How would I treat that .


I've not treated for worms and coccidia at the same time, so really can't tell you one way or another. If I HAD to treat for both, I would do the cocci treatment first and then worm after that treatment, but that's just me.  Possibly it could be done simultaneously but on a little one, why overdo chemicals if you don't have to.

As far as the eye, if you can get Terramycin eye ointment, you could put that into the eyes twice daily until you see improvement.  I'm sure there are other treatments, but that is one I'm familiar with.

I think the fact that he's eating and drinking is a good sign.   Good luck.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 29, 2011)

If he was mine, I would start him on Penn G shots twice a day at the rate of 1 cc per 15 lbs for 5 to 7 days. , I would also give him the sulfa-dimethoxine twice the first day and then once a day after that for 5 days total.  I would do the ivermectin towards the end of the treatment, I would be surprised if regular worms are as much a problem as a possible respitory infection or coccidiosis. You give the ivermectin and the sufla-dimethoxine orally, even if you buy an injectable type. Give the Penn G as an injection. 

When you are near the end of all this treating consider a probiotic to help replenish the good bacteria in his stomach. 

don't use a needle any smaller than 20 gauge, preferrably using an 18 gauge, The Penn G is thick.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yep...104.9 means antibiotics.  



> If he was mine, I would start him on Penn G shots twice a day at the rate of 1 cc per 15 lbs for 5 to 7 days. , I would also give him the sulfa-dimethoxine twice the first day and then once a day after that for 5 days total.  I would do the ivermectin towards the end of the treatment, I would be surprised if regular worms are as much a problem as a possible respitory infection or coccidiosis. You give the ivermectin and the sufla-dimethoxine orally, even if you buy an injectable type. Give the Penn G as an injection.
> 
> When you are near the end of all this treating consider a probiotic to help replenish the good bacteria in his stomach.
> 
> don't use a needle any smaller than 20 gauge, preferrably using an 18 gauge, The Penn G is thick.


X2, except I'd go a minimum of 7 days -- if not 10 -- on the PenG.


----------

